# Zopiclone



## Varmint (Jun 17, 2007)

Iv been going through a bit of a stressful period and have been given zopiclone by the doc. Done a search and seen quite a few people on here have used it.

What I'm looking to know is what's it like getting up in the morning? Never took any sleep meds before so I'm a bit worried about waking up and being a zombie for the rest of the day


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I usually felt fine the next morning.. if a little bit stiff in the legs from being asleep for so long.

Felt more tired during the day (yawning etc), but that's probably from the type of sleep zopiclone gives you.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Ive started using it recently and enjoy it, get a good sleep and dont feel monged the next day


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Zopiclones are ok imo, you drift off to sleep and wake up refreshed the next morning.

Alot of people complain of a horrible taste in there mouth the next day but ive never experienced it.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

robdog said:


> Zopiclones are ok imo, you drift off to sleep and wake up refreshed the next morning.
> 
> Alot of people complain of *a horrible taste in there mouth the next day* but ive never experienced it.


Yes i get that it's like a metalic taste and no matter what i drink i taste it.

I read on the leaflet that it happens to some but not to others, luck you.

But they do work. :thumbup1:


----------



## Varmint (Jun 17, 2007)

Cheers lads


----------



## Varmint (Jun 17, 2007)

Took this last night and got the best nights sleep iv had for a while plus woke up refreshed and not drowsy at all. Quite pleased


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

as i suffer with split personality ive been useing these for over 10 years now to help with the insomnia they used to be called zimavain with a pic of a little teddy bear on the front but the fda said they had to remove it due to kids thinking they were sweets but they changed the whole thing and the metalic taist in your mouth is supposed to be there they add it to stop you drinking while on them


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I've been on them for the past 3 weeks and they deffo help, but for some reason I wake bang on 5 hours after taking them.

So if I go to sleep at 11pm, I'll always wake at 4am etc.

Pain in the ass.

That said, very good sleep and feel great in the morning


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

Varmint said:


> Iv been going through a bit of a stressful period and have been given zopiclone by the doc. Done a search and seen quite a few people on here have used it.
> 
> What I'm looking to know is what's it like getting up in the morning? Never took any sleep meds before so I'm a bit worried about waking up and being a zombie for the rest of the day


If u can, try getting through the stressful time without using such medications..they are ok for short term use but not long term.

Your body will develop tolerance and become dependent on it very quickly and you may find it hard to withdraw from it afterwards.

Be wise with it. Be strong and use only if absolutely necessary. All the best


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

robdog said:


> Zopiclones are ok imo, you drift off to sleep and wake up refreshed the next morning.
> 
> Alot of people *complain of a horrible taste in there mouth* the next day but ive never experienced it.


yeah i get this as soon as i put the tab in my mouth. The day after isnt too bad in terms of taste. Also, i dont feel half as dazed from zops as i do valiums.

just dont replie on them, know too many people who use them far too often.


----------



## Varmint (Jun 17, 2007)

xeonedbody said:


> If u can, try getting through the stressful time without using such medications..they are ok for short term use but not long term.
> 
> Your body will develop tolerance and become dependent on it very quickly and you may find it hard to withdraw from it afterwards.
> 
> Be wise with it. Be strong and use only if absolutely necessary. All the best


I actually held off on taking them for a few days after getting them because I'm slightly apprehensive about starting on any meds. I realise it's not a long term solution. Most of the stress/anxiety is down to work so I'm hoping that will get resolved sooner rather than later.

Got a 3 week supply, I'm going to try stretch that out over 6 weeks. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Zopiclone are not bad but they give me a horrendous taste in my mouth the next day to the point I don't want to eat or drink!

You can still get the blue nytol. The herbals are an alternative. Blue ones are available in pharmacy only


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> Zopiclone are not bad but they give me a horrendous taste in my mouth the next day to the point I don't want to eat or drink!
> 
> You can still get the blue nytol. The herbals are an alternative. Blue ones are available in pharmacy only


Apparantly that taste is actually added to the tablet to prevent people drinking alcohol whilst using them which would be very dangerous. I have read this a few places.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah if you drink too much on them you WILL completely black out and potentially start calling the last people you'd want to call if sober or posting insane sh1t on facebook that you will have no recollection of until you see it the next day in gobsmacked horror..


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

.


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

my gp told me there only prescribed for 14 days as there very addictive i had them last year and now the doc wont let me have any more on prescription

did there job though and i felt fine the next day.


----------



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

I spliit mine in half work really well i get bad taste when i take them but none in morning, but only use when needed


----------

